

BigOmaha - May 11-13 - Thats right, you should attend. - atrain34
http://www.bigomaha.com/

======
jordan0day
Design is very attractive -- a little hard to read, though.

Having never heard of this before, I was really expecting it to be a computer
science conference, based on the name. "Big O"maha.

~~~
FraaJad
It's even bigger for Indians :) "maha" means great/big.

Big-O-great or Big-O-Big. take your pick.

------
auston
Has anyone from HN been? I'd love to hear some experiences!

------
arghnoname
The design is interesting if you didn't have to read it. It is very hard to
read. It also hung my browser (Opera 11.10 beta), which is Opera's bug, not
theirs, but if it is repeatable (I didn't check) worth noting.

------
techiferous
Wow, kudos to Oxide Design Co. What a fabulous design!

